# FW Base Speed. Curtis 1239 & AC20



## HolmQ (Jan 4, 2018)

Hi,
I have a electric motorcycle with a Curtis 1239e and a AC20 motor. Now I am trying to adjust the parameters on the controller.
I have adjusted the slipgain, and it is optimal at 1.9. Also trying to get correct Base Speed but the captured value is ~4800 rpm... As I understand it is high. Might be correct but I wanted to see if someone else has tested my combo and got similar values?

/M


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

HolmQ said:


> Hi,
> I have a electric motorcycle with a Curtis 1239e and a AC20 motor. Now I am trying to adjust the parameters on the controller.
> I have adjusted the slipgain, and it is optimal at 1.9. Also trying to get correct Base Speed but the captured value is ~4800 rpm... As I understand it is high. Might be correct but I wanted to see if someone else has tested my combo and got similar values?
> 
> /M


Why are you trying to change the base speed? That's a motor-specific parameter that isn't usually changed unless the motor electrical and mechanical components have changed.


----------



## HolmQ (Jan 4, 2018)

I bought a new controller with only a "clean" Curtis OS on it. I have done all the adjustments and the system works good. It´s just that the Base speed seems high.
Does anyone know there Base Speed and have same setup or similar? 

/M


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

What motor type did you select?


----------



## Jonisingt35r (Sep 5, 2019)

Im also interested in doing an ev mbike but unsure of whaich battery to use?


----------

